# Ads



## Ferdinand (Jul 15, 2010)

Up till now, I have never seen any advertisements on macosx.com, but now they start appearing on nearly every page. Why has this suddenly changed?

Does anybody else see those ads when logged onto their account?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 15, 2010)

I see ads at various times.  Big ones, small ones, skinny ones, fat ones.

I typically see them inserted between posts in a thread.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 15, 2010)

I also have those ads between posts... but the weird thing is, all these years I haven't had one and now they're all over the place.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 16, 2010)

Me, too. I think there was an update to the software which undid some of the settings. 
I have alerted Scott and he is working on correcting it.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 16, 2010)

From Scott: 



> Let everyone know that the ads will go back to the way they where for those who are a tech, volunteer and VIP. I've been updating the site code and things have been put in "work in progress" mode. I hope to have this resolved in the next few days.


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2010)

I understand the need for ads and even click on them from time to time to help fund the site. Usually they behave themselves.

But recently I noticed the pop-ups on the flagged keywords. What is with them? They seem so totally random, not connected to the word at all. I thought they'd have some connection, but you get Verizon iPad ads on the keyword Sims and a Blackberry ad on the keyword web-based? That is bizarre and makes me worry about where my cursor strays.  

If the ad is totally off from the flag, who would follow it through for the payoff?


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2010)

Also - just for the heck of it. I posted the above at about 2:30 pm on Friday 15 Oct. Now it is 5:30 pm, same day. The timestamp on the post above reads "Yesterday, 10:31".

Scott is either pulling his hair out or he's seriously messin' with us.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 23, 2010)

The adds are still displaying at this time.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2010)

I have done away with ads on all the sites I visit. I have an AD Block extension installed on Safari. 
And before any one asks, you need Safari 5.x to install the extensions.


----------



## Doloresy (Jan 10, 2011)

Ads is disgusting...


----------

